# Bear lake crappie?



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

FWC website says bear lake has crappie. I've never heard this from anybody, most people I've talked to around here don't know what a crappie is. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I can confirm that most people don't know what a crappie is.


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Haha yeah I've noticed that, I'm more interested in confirming the first part


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

I've never seen a freshwater lake in the south without crappie in it...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They there. And never heard of anyone that didn’t know what a crappie was. Unless you refer to it as a white perch.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes they are in there. Hard to catch, not a lot of them and the lake is full of grass. Stone lake has more and has more for them to eat.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

They are there but you would have a better chance fishing in a parking lot...Our rivers have them, not in huge schooled up numbers but you can find them and they're not that hard to catch on minnows.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

JoeZ said:


> I can confirm that most people don't know what a crappie is.


Black or white (crappie)?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Black


----------

